# أكسسوارات ماركات مكائن القص الليزر leaser



## مريم12 (1 مارس 2010)

Laser Cutting Machine
نحن وكلاء شركة بلازما بوينت في الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا 
نبيع جميع قطع غيار مكائن الليزر المختص بالقص 

كل المطلوب تحدد كود بند القطعة التي تحتاج لها ووضع رد على الموضوع أو المراسلة المباشرة وسوف نقوم بإرسال عرض سعر لكم 



 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 





 ملف مرفق 33192
​

ADIGE SALA® 
AMADA® 
BALLIU ® 
BEHRENS ® 
BYSTRONIC ® 
CINCINNATI ® 
CR ELECTRONIC ®
ESAB ®
FINN-POWER ®
GHT ®
LASER LAB ®
LVD ® 
MAZAK ® 
MESSER GRIESHEIM ® 
MITSUBISHI ® 
MURATA® 
WIEDEMANN ® 
PRECITEC ® 
PRIMA INDUSTRIE ®

للاتصال بنا اضغط على هذا الرابط
http://www.akafi.net/showthread.php?t=108153​


----------

